# Rice Lake



## Backtroller (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anybody happened to take a trip to Rice Lake yet this year? My father, myself, and a large group of friends will be leaving next Friday. We can only hope to have as good of luck as we did last year on the walleye, perch, and bluegill. One fish that evaded us tough was crappie. Is there anyone out there that could give me some tips on where to fish and what to use for crappie on that lake? Last year we skirted weed beds with jigheads and twister tails and couldn't find them to save our lives. Any help would be very appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Wmbuckeye557 (Apr 14, 2012)

We always did well with brown/flake twisters, but it's been four years since I have been. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

I was there about 2 weeks ago. The walleye fishing was pretty good and we also caught a ton of bass while fishing for eyes. Of course every other cast you can catch a blue gill. Perch were not plentiful this year. Did get some jumbos but not a ton of them. Their is a big cove past golden beach cottages where we picked up a few crappie on chartruse tubes. Only caught about 6 but they were good sized ones. Talked to several people and they say that is the spot for them and also along the sunken railroad track near Tam-Bir Cottages. Their is a public area where people walk out to and fish for crappie alot. Good luck, know you will have a good time.


----------



## Backtroller (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for the replies. Hopefully, we can find a few this year. The good news is that we actually stay at Tambir Cottages so if all goes well they will just be right out in front of us. I am glad to hear that you had a great trip this year. Disappointing to hear about the perch because we had a blast catching them last year. Thanks again.


----------



## Cut Bait (Feb 3, 2006)

Tell Mike that Mark Shepherd said hi. We always stay at Mikes place when we go to rice lake. Have a good time.


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

Backtroller,
How was the trip to Rice Lake? I've been thinking about heading up there next year and am curious how things are. I mainly want to fish for pan fish, but any keepers in the bucket are always welcome.

Kent


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I hit Rice Lake June 23-29th. Hardly any crappie or perch but caught an insane amount of Bluegills. We were catching walleye here and there throughout the day while we were bass fishing(LM or SM). Out of 4 of us we only got 2 muskys and I lost one.


----------

